# Icons of Horror



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Great Job.I looked and look but coulden't find my all time favorite slasher, Freddy Kruger. Then after a second look I spoted him behing the Adams Family house.
Great artwork. There is definatly a lot of thought here. Again great job


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Your drawing rocks, FritztheFox.


----------

